# FR: lequel / (celui/ce) qui/que - "which" w/o any preposition



## afro*sol

I am trying to distinguish whether to use lesquelles vs. celles qui to replace the noun expériences in the following phrase:


Ce travail m'a permis de réaliser la valeur de mes expériences précédentes dans le volontariat, (lesquelles)/(celles qui) m'a préparées à relever les défis de mon travail dans une situation d'urgence tout en soutenant une grande équipe de bénévoles. 

I am leaning towards lesquelles but can't justify why!

*Moderator note: *multiple threads merged to create this one


----------



## tilt

En écrivant _celles qui_, tu suggères que seulement certaines tes expériences dans le volontariat t'ont préparé à relever les défis que tu mentionnes. 

Comme j'imagine que tu veux dire que toutes tes expériences t'y ont préparé, il faut effectivement préférer _lesquelles.
_Note que tu pourrais également écrire simplement _qui m'ont préparé...
_


----------



## afro*sol

Merci tilt.

Est-ce qu'il y a une forme ecrit qui fait plus de sense?

...mes expériences...., lesquellesm'ont préparé ...
...mes expériences...., quim'ont préparé ...

?


----------



## tilt

Je mettrais _lesquelles_, mais c'est à mon tour d'avoir un peu de mal à me justifier ! 
Il me semble que ce pronom met davantage en relief le nom qu'il remplace, or ta phrase veut de toute évidence donner de l'importance à tes expériences passées.


----------



## jann

afro*sol said:


> ...mes expériences...., lesquelles m'ont préparé ...
> ...mes expériences....*,* qui m'ont préparé ...


I may be mistaken, but I believe the comma precludes use of _qui_.  The sequence [_mes expériences qui m'ont préparé(e)_] needs to act as a unit. If you want to divide the unit, by putting a comma after _expériences_, you change both the meaning and the grammar, and _qui_ is no longer possible.

Compare:

_Ce travail m'a permis de comprendre la valeur de...
_

_mes expériences précédentes dans le volontariat, lesquelles m'ont préparé(e) à..._
_mes expériences  précédentes dans le volontariat, celles qui m'ont préparé(e) à..._
_mes expériences  précédentes dans le volontariat qui m'ont préparé(e) à... _
_mes expériences  précédentes dans le volontariat, ce qui m'a préparé(e) à..._
 
This work has allowed me to realize the value of...

my previous volunteer experiences, which have collectively prepared me for...
(What have you learned to value?  All of your previous volunteer experiences.  And what prepared you?  All of your previous volunteer experiences.)
my previous volunteer experiences, (specifically) those which prepared me for...
(What have you learned to value?  All of your previous volunteer experiences, you imply.  And what prepared you? Some but not all of your previous volunteer experiences.  Not the most well-constructed sentence...)
my previous volunteer experiences that prepared me for...
(What have you learned to value?  You've learned to value the previous volunteer experiences that prepared you for the current challenge.)
my previous volunteer experiences, which has prepared me for...
(What have you learned to value?  All of your previous volunteer experiences. And what prepared you?  Recognizing the value of those previous volunteer experiences has prepared you for the current challenge.)
Obviously the four meanings are quite different.

Note that you will only include the final E on _préparé(e)_ if you are female.


----------



## Maître Capello

Please don't use sentence #2. It is definitely badly constructed.

As far as I'm concerned, the most natural sentence is #3:

… _mes expériences  précédentes dans le volontariat *qui* m'ont préparé à…_


----------



## gardian

My little French grammar says that lequel/laquelle etc as relative pronouns are only used after a preposition, i.e.

1) When using _*entre*_ and *parmi* and referring to people objects ;

And (2) When referring to thing objects after any preposition.


Yet occasionally you see *lequel/laquelle* simply employed as a translation of the English relative pronoun, *which* . .  .

For example, the English sentence like :

*I have a great capacity for adapting to and managing change which I've gained from my experiences abroad as well as in the workplace.*

was translated as :

*J'ai une grande capacité pour m'adapter et gérer le changement (organisationnel/commercial), laquelle j'ai acquise d'après mes expériences à l'étranger et au lieu de travail. 				*

without any question on this use of _*laquelle*_.

According to my reading of French grammar, the correct relative pronoun in the last clause ought be simple *que *and not* laquelle.*



Can someone please provide me with the grammatical legislation for laquelle (ON ITS OWN, NOT WITH PREPOSITIONS!) ?


----------



## Moon Palace

According to my French grammar, it is not correct and should be _que, _as you were saying. _Laquelle / Lequel_  can be used as relative pronouns, most often as subjects, and my grammar says that when it is too far away from the noun it refers to, it should  automatically be replaced with _que / qui_. 
Other examples of _laquelle _without a preposition: 
_Ne vois-tu pas le sang, lequel dégoutte à force (Ronsard)
_Apart from this, _lequel / laquelle _is often used in administrative or judiciary contexts (_un voisin de la victime a été entendu, lequel a affirmé... / une enquête a été menée, laquelle a révélé...)_


----------



## CapnPrep

You are correct, and your little French grammar is incomplete. You might consider acquiring a bigger one.





gardian said:


> Can someone please provide me with the grammatical legislation for laquelle (ON ITS OWN, NOT WITH PREPOSITIONS!) ?


As far as I know, the proper use of this pronoun has not yet been the subject of legislation… In the meantime, you can have a look in the dictionary, e.g. the TLF. You will find that while _lequel_ can be used as a relative pronoun "ON ITS OWN, NOT WITH PREPOSITIONS!", this usage is usually restricted to formal, written French, and it is more common for_ lequel_ to refer to the subject of the relative clause (i.e. _lequel _used instead of _qui_) than for the direct object (_lequel_ used instead of _que_, as in your example).

See also:
FR: which I would like to take
FR: préposition + qui / lequel


----------



## gardian

I see.

So it still exists in some instances where its use imitates a quaint construction, like in English we might say in certain official context words like whomsoever, heretofore, whereas, etc ?


----------



## gardian

Okay.

So if I was to translate a sentence (please excuse the Friday afternoon fantasy context!) like :

*A heavenly smile came from the desk by the east door at the Hotel Murat, which sprung from the soul of a Moroccan receptionist I'd met on my last visit. *

I could do so by  :

_*Un sourire des cieux me vint de la réception à la porte d'est de l'Hotel Murat, lequel provint de l'âme d'une réceptionniste marocaine que j'ai rencontrée à ma visite précédente *_  ???


----------



## geostan

Moon Palace said:


> According to my French grammar, it is not correct and should be _que, _as you were saying. _Laquelle / Lequel_  can be used as relative pronouns, most often as subjects, and my grammar says that when it is too far away from the noun it refers to, it should  automatically be replaced with _que / qui_.



That's odd. I would have thought the reverse, that is, when the antecedent is rather far from the relative pronoun, _lequel_ would be more likely, especially as it permits the identification of gender and number. However, I am no authority on this.

Cheers!


----------



## L'Inconnu

gardian said:


> _*Un sourire des cieux me vint de la  réception à la porte d'est de l'Hotel Murat, lequel provint de l'âme  d'une réceptionniste marocaine que j'ai rencontrée à ma visite  précédente.*_



Two sentences would be easier to write and less confusing to the reader. 

''Un sourire des cieux me vint de la réception à la porte  d'est de l'Hotel Murat.''
''Ce sourire-là provint de l'âme d'une réceptionniste  marocaine que j'ai rencontrée à ma visite précédente.


----------



## gardian

You missed the entire point of the post, Inconnu -- which was to "trial" a use of lequel as a relative pronoun, used without any preposition, in a translation of a suitable sentence.


----------



## L'Inconnu

Fine. So long as we use a simple sentence.

"Un sourire qui provient d'une réceptionniste marocaine."

J'ai une grande capacité pour m'adapter, que j'ai acquise d'après mes expériences à l'étranger et au lieu de travail.                 

Initially, I assumed that the use of <laquelle> in the above sentence was a syntax error. Now, I realize that centuries ago <laquelle> was used in sentences where today we use <qui>. If such a usage is outdated (vieilli.) I still have no idea why we should use it today.



gardian said:


> the entire point of the post [...] was to "trial" a use of lequel as a relative pronoun



Ok, it seems to me that it would be useful to replace <qui>/<que> with <lequel>/<laquelle> in some cases, where I would want/need to specify gender. But this idea doesn't apply to any of the two examples you brought.


----------



## geostan

Here is a link to the Banque de dépannage linguistique, which talks about lequel as a relative pronoun.


----------



## gardian

L'Inconnu said:


> Ok, it seems to me that it would be useful to replace <qui>/<que> with <lequel>/<laquelle> in some cases, where I would want/need to specify gender. But this idea doesn't apply to any of the two examples you brought.



You better read the whole thread from the start, Inconnu.

My trial example of *lequel* was in response to the initial suggestions for legitimate use of *lequel* on its own.
I was hoping for a response from posters, Moon Palace & CapnPrep, on whether my example was acceptable or not.

Your suggested justification for using lequel/laquelle instead of qui/que so as to indicate gender seems a bit spurious.
If there is such a real need to specify the gender, it is likely that it would be done in a less implicit way.
And I doubt that a whole new usage of a French relative pronoun was developed simply to enable such an implied distinction to be facilitated.

Anyhow, I thank you and all the other posters for helping me conceptualise this pesky issue.


----------



## L'Inconnu

Ok, let's review what I think I understood.

1) You read a sentence written in French, and you are surprised to find <laquelle> where you expect <que> belongs. As you already know, <lequel> is a relative pronoun used to replace a noun that is the object of a _preposition_, but this is not the case in your example.

2) You are told that indeed you are correct, the writer should have used <que>. Interestingly, _centuries ago_ French writers used to use <laquelle>/<lequel> where _today_ they use <qui> to replace a noun that is _not_ the object of a prepostion. However, there is no* current* standard for this usage of <lequel>. 

This is the part where I come in. I asked myself why would anyone want to use <lequel> in place of <qui>, or <que> for that matter? In either case, what advantage would it offer? In answer to my own question, <lequel>/<laquelle>/<lesquels>, etc would allow you to specify quantity or gender. But, on the other hand, using it in a non-standardized fashion might confuse people, including native French speakers. 

Has it finally occurred to you that the root of your confusion in this matter is simply due to the fact such a usage of <lequel> is *archaic*? Now that I come to think about it, what use would it be to specify number and gender, if I already know the noun(s) that a relative pronoun replaces in the first place? So my vote is <*no*> for <lequel> in place of <qui>. 

Now comes the _bet_. I betcha lots of native French speakers would agree with me!


----------



## gardian

L'Inconnu said:


> Ok, let's review what I think I understood.
> 
> 1) You read a sentence written in French, and you are surprised to find  <laquelle> where you expect <que> belongs. As you already  know, <lequel> is a relative pronoun used to replace a noun that  is the object of a _preposition_, but this is not the case in your example.
> 
> 2) You are told that indeed you are correct, the writer should have used <que>. Interestingly, _centuries ago_ French writers used to use <laquelle>/<lequel> where _today_ they use <qui> to replace a noun that is _not_ the object of a prepostion. However, there is no* current* standard for this usage of <lequel>.
> 
> Well,  this is just not true because I have seen it in some autobiographies  written in French and some articles in popular French magazines like Le  Point and Paris-Match. (I'll keep an eye out for any such prominent  usages of *lequel* and add them here.)
> The  initial responders to this thread DID point out that it had a present  day usage in formal/legal written French. One of them referred me to the  TLF entry for *lequel* in support of this.
> 
> This is the part where I come in. I asked myself why would anyone want  to use <lequel> in place of <qui>, or <que> for that  matter? In either case, what advantage would it offer? In answer to my  own question, <lequel>/<laquelle>/<lesquels>, etc  would allow you to specify quantity or gender. But, on the other hand,  using it in a non-standardized fashion might confuse people, including  native French speakers.
> 
> Has it finally occurred to you that the root of your confusion in this  matter is simply due to the fact such a usage of <lequel> is *archaic*?
> 
> No, because of the things I referred to above -- especially its use in magazine articles and popular biographies.
> To say that its usage is archaic is going too far in the case of *lequel*, I feel.
> It  would be better to say that its use is restricted to certain purposes,  which from my reading experience would denote a qualifying clause at the  end of the principal clause, usually with a comma before the *lequel* : in a way, the clauses seem almost appositive except that they begin with a relative pronoun and a verb.
> 
> Now  that I come to think about it, what use would it be to specify number  and gender, if I already know the noun(s) that a relative pronoun  replaces in the first place? So my vote is <*no*> for <lequel> in place of <qui>.
> 
> Now comes the _bet_. I betcha lots of native French speakers would agree with me!



Oh, let's leave the betting out of all this.
It's  supposed to be a forum where people freely contribute their knowledge  of language to one another on a common-good-leads-to-individual-benefit  basis. 
The betting takes the real enjoyment out of things.
And, besides, we're all getting enough risk from our lives in the present world.


----------



## L'Inconnu

gardian said:


> I have seen it in some autobiographies written  in French and some articles in popular French magazines like Le Point  and Paris-Match. The initial responders to this thread DID point out  that it had a present day usage in formal/legal written French. One of  them referred me to the TLF entry for lequel in support of this.


This reference? 

->_A. - Vieilli. [En dehors de l'emploi  prép., le pron. rel. introduit toujours une prop. rel. explicative et  remplace facultativement qui (plus rarement que)]_<-

That's why I got the impression that it's archaic. But, admittedly,  there are plenty of archaic English terms or expressions that are still in  current use. 


gardian said:


> It would be better to say that its use is  restricted to certain purposes...in a way, the clauses seem almost  appositive except that they begin with a relative pronoun and a  verb.


Yes, it does look appositive to me. That is to say, a parenthetic phrase  that qualifies a noun. And, when such a phrase becomes rather lengthy,  you would want a special way to clarify it. But does switching from  <qui> to <lequel> help in this case or does it simply lead  to more confusion? Wouldn't be easier to write two sentences instead of  one?


gardian said:


> Oh, let's leave the betting out of all this.
> It's  supposed to be a forum where people freely contribute their  knowledge  of language to one another on a  common-good-leads-to-individual-benefit  basis.


----------



## Moon Palace

geostan said:


> That's odd. I would have thought the reverse, that is, when the antecedent is rather far from the relative pronoun, _lequel_ would be more likely, especially as it permits the identification of gender and number.


When the antecedent is far from the pronoun, we would (should) repeat the antecedent, not change for another pronoun.
E.g. *J'ai une grande capacité pour m'adapter et gérer le changement (organisationnel/commercial), capacité que j'ai acquise... 				*


----------



## CapnPrep

L'Inconnu said:


> That's why I got the impression that it's archaic. But, admittedly,  there are plenty of archaic English terms or expressions that are still in  current use.


The indication "_Vieilli_" in the TLF covers a lot of ground, but I would say that it corresponds more to "old-fashioned" than to "archaic" (for which they have other indications like "_arch._" and "_Vx_."). Anyway, as gardian has discovered, it is pretty easy to come across _lequel_ as a relative pronoun without a preposition, so I think that it's something advanced learners should be aware of.


----------



## Nanoubix

Is Alain Badiou archaic ? I concede he is over 75 and a rather old-fashioned marxist intellectual but I would still take him as an authority in the French language. 

Here's what he wrote a few weeks ago in Le Monde: 

'Comme toujours, l'idée, fût-elle criminelle, précède le pouvoir qui à son tour façonne l'opinion dont il a besoin. L'intellectuel, fût-il déplorable, précède le ministre, qui construit ses suiveurs. Le livre, fût-il à jeter, vient avant l'image propagandiste, *laquelle* égare au lieu d'instruire.'


----------



## gardian

Peut-être c'est aujourd'hui un mot d'élégance, un mot de caresse parmi les intellectuels ?


----------



## Nanoubix

gardian said:


> Peut-être c'est aujourd'hui un mot d'élégance, un mot de caresse parmi les intellectuels ?



Tout-à-fait.

Voilà ce que dit ma grammaire :

En fonction de sujet, _lequel_ équivaut à _qui_. Il ne s’emploie que dans une proposition relative explicative; c’est pourquoi il est toujours précédé d’une virgule et jamais de la conjonction _et_. Cet emploi de _lequel_ en fonction de sujet relève surtout de la langue soignée. Il permet parfois aussi d’éviter une équivoque ou de répéter le pronom relatif _qui_.

Exemples :
- Il faudra refaire un des murs de la maison*,* *laquelle* vient tout juste d’être entièrement rénovée.
- Les auteurs de la fusillade qui a coûté la vie à un policier de Québec*,* *lequel* est décédé ce matin à l’hôpital, sont toujours recherchés.
- Christine s’est enfin acheté la voiture qu’elle désirait tant *et* *qui* coûtait si cher. (et non : Christine s’est enfin acheté la voiture qu’elle désirait tant et laquelle coûtait si cher.)


----------



## Chimel

Un petit détail, qui n'est pas sans importance: dans ce type d'usage, _lequel/laquelle _est presque toujours séparé de son antécédent par une virgule. On le voit bien dans l'exemple cité par Nanoubix, par opposition au relatif "qui à son tour façonne...", sans virgule, dans la première partie de la citation.

Cela m'amène à dire que, dans ce cas, l'auteur veut introduire une sorte de pause, avant de relancer la phrase avec la relative, qui se trouve ainsi davantage mise en évidence (avec aussi un effet de style lié à l'usage d'un relatif moins courant).

Parfois aussi, on le fait parce que l'antécédent est situé relativement loin du relatif. L'effet de renforcement produit par la virgule et _lequel/laquelle _compense alors cet éloignement. "J'ai parlé avec une proche conseillère du nouveau ministre de la Justice, laquelle m'a dit que..." (de plus, "laquelle" au féminin permet ici de faire comprendre qu'il s'agit de la conseillère alors que "qui" serait plus ambigu).

NB: Nanoubix a posté entre-temps et dit grosso modo la même chose que moi...


----------



## Nanoubix

Oui, je suis d'accord avec Chimel. 

De plus, et j'aurais dû le préciser, l'utilisation que Badiou fait de 'laquelle' est aussi une manière d'éviter une confusion entre 'le livre' et 'l'image propagandiste' qui 'égare au lieu d'instruire'.


----------



## rajahbeloof

Bonjour, je viens de découvrir quelque chose de bizarre. En recherchent le mot « lequel », j’ai vu une entrée qu’a déclaré que ce mot peut faire office de la conjonction relatif « ce qui ». Cependant je ne peux pas faire une distinction entre une situation où il faudrait utiliser « lequel » et une situation où il faudrait utiliser « ce qui ».
Par exemple : 
Il a tué ma sœur, _ce qui _était la raison pour laquelle je l’ai arrêté.
ou
Il a tué ma sœur, _lequel_ était la raison pour laquelle je l’ai arrêté.

L’exemple que le dictionnaire a donné était :
Cette pièce est vissée au montant, _lequel _est lui-même solidement fixé au mur.
Serait-il possible d’écrire « _ce qui_ est lui-même…au mur. » ?
De plus, n’avez-vous pas peur de corriger mon français. J’espère que j’aie bien écrit ce message.


----------



## Finland

Bonjour !



rajahbeloof said:


> Il a tué ma sœur, _ce qui _était la raison pour laquelle je l’ai arrêté.
> ou
> Il a tué ma sœur, _lequel_ était la raison pour laquelle je l’ai arrêté.



"Cette pièce est vissée au montant, ce qui est lui-même..." ne serait pas possible, car "ce qui" se réfère à toute la phrase qui précède, tandis qu'ici il faut se référer au mot "montant". Par contre, on pourrait utiliser tout simplement "qui" au lieu de "lequel". Lequel est plus emphatique.

J'espère vous avoir aidé(e) !

S


----------



## Maître Capello

Finland a raison.

_Il a tué ma sœur, *ce qui* était la raison pour laquelle je l'ai arrêté._
_Il avait acheté des œufs, *ce qui* lui a permis de faire un gâteau._

_Cette pièce est vissée au montant, *lequel* est lui-même solidement fixé au mur. = __Cette pièce est vissée au montant *qui* est lui-même solidement fixé au mur._
_Il a tué ma sœur, *laquelle* était encore jeune. = __Il a tué ma sœur *qui* était encore jeune._


Cela dit, la première phrase n'est pas du tout naturelle. On dira plutôt : _Il a tué ma sœur, raison pour laquelle je l'ai arrêté._


----------



## rajahbeloof

Je vous remercie de m'avoir aidé, et je comprends tout ce que vous avez écrit


----------



## trickyvic

Hello, 

I still can't get my head around when to use lequel/laquelle instead of que. The sentences below are from here:

« En résulte une accumulation anormale ou excessive de graisse corporelle *laquelle* peut nuire gravement à la santé. »

« Les excès de l’alimentation font donc davantage de ravages  arithmétiquement parlant que le scandale de la faim dans le monde *lequel*  concerne un peu plus de 950 000 000 d’hommes, de femmes et enfants sur  terre. »

If I'd been writing these sentences I know I would have used que, which is clearly incorrect. Is there a simple explanation for the use of lequel/laquelle in these sentences?


----------



## OLN

Bonjour, trickyvic.

Il faut normalement faire précéder le pronom d'une virgule, dans des phrases aussi longues et lourdes.

1.- Le pronom _laquelle_ (_= l'accumulation ..._) est sujet du verbe_ pouvoir nuire_. L'autre pronom possible, bien plus naturel, est donc _*qui*_, pas _que_.

2.-_lequel _ (= le scandale de ...) est sujet de _concerner_. Idem.

P.S: On n'écrit normalement pas "950 000 000 de," mais "950 millions de".


----------



## trickyvic

Merci OLN. Donc, on pourrait utilisier "qui" au lieu de "lequel/laquelle" là ?


----------



## Maître Capello

OLN said:


> 1.- Le pronom _laquelle_ (_= l'accumulation ..._)


Du point de vue du sens le plus logique, oui, mais d'un point de vue strictement grammatical, c'est _graisse corporelle_ que reprend _laquelle_…



trickyvic said:


> Donc, on pourrait utilisier "qui" au lieu de "lequel/laquelle" là ?


Oui, et ce serait même beaucoup plus naturel avec _qui_ dans la première phrase comme l'a déjà relevé OLN. Dans la seconde, utiliser _lequel_ au lieu de _qui_ permet de clarifier l'antécédent parce qu'il ne peut être que masculin singulier. En d'autres termes, utiliser _qui_ serait plus ambigu.


----------



## trickyvic

Merci beaucoup !


----------

